# Susie has been hospitalised



## AJLang (Mar 26, 2014)

Ten minutes after I wrote the last thread the vet phoned because the blood test results were worrying. He wanted her taken in straight away. In the time that it took us to drive her there Susie deteriorated badly and was crying. By the time we left the vets she couldn't stand up. We've been prepared that we might get a phone call anytime of the night to go and say good bye. Please 
God let her be home soon


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 26, 2014)

Fingers are crossed for you. Hope things work out well.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 26, 2014)

I have my fingers crossed too. Here's hoping.


----------



## Redkite (Mar 26, 2014)

Hope she pulls through.  I guess you won't be getting much sleep tonight but I really hope the poor old girl rallies and you hear some good news in the morning.


----------



## KateR (Mar 26, 2014)

Thinking of you all. Good luck Susie.


----------



## Pete H (Mar 26, 2014)

Thinking of you AJ .....


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh my  Thinking of dear Susie .


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh dear Amanda, you were having such a good week.  I hope Susie bounces back like she has done so many times.  Thinking of you.


----------



## Redkite (Mar 27, 2014)

Any news this morning?


----------



## AJLang (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you everyone. I've just spoken to the nurse. Susie had a comfortable night and has perked up a bit.  She has been outside but was very tired and unsteady on her feet.  They are waiting for the vet to assess her and will phone me after the assessment.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 27, 2014)

Amanda so sorry for you and glad Susie had a comfortable night, hope the vet has some good news for you, thinking of you


----------



## AJLang (Mar 27, 2014)

The vet just phoned to say that they've tried listening to her heart and it is muffled.  They will be giving her a general anaesthetic so that they can carry out x-rays and ultrasounds to check her heart and for tumours.  I've been warned that the general anaesthetic is risky.  Provided Susie pulls through that, and dependent upon the imaging results, there is a chance that she will be home later today with painkillers.


----------



## Pete H (Mar 27, 2014)

AJLang said:


> The vet just phoned to say that they've tried listening to her heart and it is muffled.  They will be giving her a general anaesthetic so that they can carry out x-rays and ultrasounds to check her heart and for tumours.  I've been warned that the general anaesthetic is risky.  Provided Susie pulls through that, and dependent upon the imaging results, there is a chance that she will be home later today with painkillers.


Fingers crossed for good news for you later AJ...


----------



## gwnm (Mar 27, 2014)

AJLang said:


> The vet just phoned to say that they've tried listening to her heart and it is muffled.  They will be giving her a general anaesthetic so that they can carry out x-rays and ultrasounds to check her heart and for tumours.  I've been warned that the general anaesthetic is risky.  Provided Susie pulls through that, and dependent upon the imaging results, there is a chance that she will be home later today with painkillers.


fingers crossed for you that susie is home soon


----------



## newbs (Mar 27, 2014)

Thinking of Susie (and you).  Hope all goes ok.


----------



## KateR (Mar 27, 2014)

Everything is firmly crossed.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 27, 2014)

Hope everything goes smoothly for Susie and thinking of you both


----------



## AJLang (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you everyone.  I phoned at 3pm but all they could tell me was that Susie was just beginning to come round from the anaesthetic so they couldn't even guarantee that she will recover from it.  I'm waiting to hear from the vet about the results of the imaging and how Susie is coping with the anaesthetic recovery.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 27, 2014)

I hope she will be OK Amanda and home soon where she belongs.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 27, 2014)

Susie is alive but it's not looking good.  She will have better pain relief if she stays at the vet tonight but we can bring her home and take her back in the morning for the ultrasound. The vet is happy for us to do that. The x-rays aren't clear but it looks like tumours on her stomach and possibly her heart/chest.  They will know more when the specialist ultrasound person iin tomorrow.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm keeping everything crossed, I hope Susie perks up when she sees you


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 27, 2014)

Thats sad news Amanda, Susie will be much happier with you and back in her home. I hope she has a comfortable night with you and shall be thinking of you both tonight and tom {{{hugs}}}


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Amanda,

I'm sending you lots & lots of positive thoughts & hope Susie has a peaceful night with you in the comfort of your own home - {{{{{{HUGS from me & Whisky}}}}}}


----------



## Bloden (Mar 27, 2014)

Hope it's good news tomorrow. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 28, 2014)

Keeping Susie and you in my thoughts. I hope she had a pain free night xxx


----------



## Redkite (Mar 28, 2014)

How is Susie this morning?  I hope her condition is treatable, poor little soul


----------



## AJLang (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you everyone. We were prepared for the worse this morning based upon how Susie was. However the vet was more optimistic and although there are no guarantees there may be hope for her. We will know more after today's tests


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Mar 28, 2014)

Keeping everything crossed for you Amanda that Susie will be ok xx


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear about Susie, I hope she can come back home to you today and fingers crossed for her recovering from this


----------



## AJLang (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you Gill and Hanmillmum.  The vet phoned and the good news is that they couldn't find any tumours with the ultrasound.  Her calcium levels are still high so they are using further blood tests to check for other signs of cancer and adrenal disease. We should get the results in a week  Susie's poor tummy is distended and inflamed so they are treating that at the moment.  If all goes to plan she will be home this evening


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh good, I'm glad it's not the Big C. Could it be a intestinal infections of some sort?


----------



## AJLang (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Alison there is still a chance that it might be the Big C.  They will be doing a parathyroid blood test  to check for this in case there are any tumours that are too deep for them to see with the ultrasound..  With regard to the tummy he said that it was filled with liquid and this was due to slow movement through the digestive system so they are putting her on metroclopramide which will start off with an infusion based version today.  They are being so brilliant at treating Susie and checking everything.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 28, 2014)

Good to hear that vet is more optimistic about Susie and that she will hopefully be home where she belongs with you. Poor Susie {{{xxx}}}


----------



## AJLang (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you TinTin


----------



## gwnm (Mar 28, 2014)

good to hear Susie is doing better and vet is more optimistic. Hopefully she will be home soon


----------



## AJLang (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you Gwnm


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2014)

She's a little fighter  Hope she is back with you soon


----------



## AJLang (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Alan.  My friend has previously called Susie the "Comeback Kid" so we're hoping that she will live up to that name this time


----------



## AJLang (Mar 28, 2014)

I've just phoned the vets and Susie is definitely coming home tonight I'm so pleased


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Mar 28, 2014)

That is fabulous news Amanda I'm so happy for you  treasure every minute of every day with her she's a fighter xx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2014)

AJLang said:


> I've just phoned the vets and Susie is definitely coming home tonight I'm so pleased



Terrific news! I hope she has a peaceful night


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 28, 2014)

Great news hope Susie has a good night tonight


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 28, 2014)

Hoping Susie has a restful night - and you too of course.  Loads of love.xx


----------



## AJLang (Mar 30, 2014)

Susie has had a short walk yesterday at her favourite place today and spent most of the day enjoying the garden. She has been drinking water but the main concern is that she is refusing to eat anything despite us trying to tempt her with all of her favourite foods. This is worrying as she hasn't eaten anything since Tuesday and it is now 5.30am Sunday morning. During yesterday she seemed settled and not in any discomfort but when I just went downstairs to her she was shaking although she has just got up and walked around.  We're giving her all of the medication from the vet and he is phoning us at 8.45 tomorrow morning.  I'm trying not to panic because we are waiting for the blood test results but I am very worried about Susie.  We could phone the vets today but I don't think there is much point because they don't seem to know what to do with her without the test results and I would prefer to speak to her specialist vet rather than one of the more general vets.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2014)

Thinking of you all and hoping for the best. Please give Susie a little hug from me.


----------



## Pete H (Mar 30, 2014)

AJLang said:


> Susie has had a short walk yesterday at her favourite place today and spent most of the day enjoying the garden. She has been drinking water but the main concern is that she is refusing to eat anything despite us trying to tempt her with all of her favourite foods. This is worrying as she hasn't eaten anything since Tuesday and it is now 5.30am Sunday morning. During yesterday she seemed settled and not in any discomfort but when I just went downstairs to her she was shaking although she has just got up and walked around.  We're giving her all of the medication from the vet and he is phoning us at 8.45 tomorrow morning.  I'm trying not to panic because we are waiting for the blood test results but I am very worried about Susie.  We could phone the vets today but I don't think there is much point because they don't seem to know what to do with her without the test results and I would prefer to speak to her specialist vet rather than one of the more general vets.


AJ it's such a worry for you, hope you can get Susie to have a little to eat later, and don't forget to look after yourself ..


----------



## AJLang (Mar 30, 2014)

Northerner Susie says thank you for the hug. Thank you Pete - I must admit that I'm not doing too great at looking after myself but I'm very lucky that I have a brilliant OH looking after me and Susie.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 30, 2014)

Poor Susie I feel for her, she is going through such a lot. I hope she feels a little better soon, and also the vet can help tom. Thinking of you as well AJ, I know its hard but you must look after yourself as well, glad your oh is doing such a good job  looking after you and Susie


----------



## AJLang (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks TinTin We've just taken Susie to the vet because as well as not eating she hadn't drunk any water since yesterday. When we got there we found that she had lost over a kilo since last Thursday. The ver was happy that she is hydrated and gave us some appetite stimulant tablets to have at home. The first thing Susie did when she got home was drink some water


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2014)

Glad to hear Susie is drinking again


----------



## AJLang (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks Alan.  Susie has been on a walk today and happily pottering around the garden


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2014)

AJLang said:


> Thanks Alan.  Susie has been on a walk today and happily pottering around the garden



She really is the Comeback Kid!  Great to hear


----------



## AJLang (Mar 30, 2014)

She's a tuff little girl.  Susie seems to be discerning about what she eats...l.lhalf a tub of chocolate mousse and three of her favourite Reward sticks  Not exactly healthy but better than nothing


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2014)

AJLang said:


> She's a tuff little girl.  Susie seems to be discerning about what she eats...l.lhalf a tub of chocolate mousse and three of her favourite Reward sticks  Not exactly healthy but better than nothing



So pleased she has been able to eat something. Can she have chocolate? I thought it wasn't good for dogs unless it's the doggie type - or is mousse OK?


----------



## AJLang (Mar 30, 2014)

Although views have changed I was always taught that doggies shouldn't eat dark chocolate, but milk chocolate in moderation is ok. I did tell the vet that Susie had eaten chocolate mousse and he was finer about it. Our family doggy, also called Susie, used to have chocolate every night (she was spoilt) and lived to 14 and was a very happy doggy


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2014)

AJLang said:


> Although views have changed I was always taught that doggies shouldn't eat dark chocolate, but milk chocolate in moderation is ok. I did tell the vet that Susie had eaten chocolate mousse and he was finer about it. Our family doggy, also called Susie, used to have chocolate every night (she was spoilt) and lived to 14 and was a very happy doggy



Ah, that's good  I'm pretty sure our dog used to have chocolate occasionally because I only found out about it as an adult. Our dog was extremely fussy and would only eat dog biscuits and cooked liver. If you gave her dog food it would just rot in the bowl and she would starve!  She lived to 18 though!  She was always convinced that what you were eating was better than her food, but very protective of her biscuits!


----------



## AJLang (Mar 30, 2014)

Although I must say that the chocolate mousse was in desperation after Susie had refused everything else that I could think of that she might like


----------



## AJLang (Mar 30, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Ah, that's good  I'm pretty sure our dog used to have chocolate occasionally because I only found out about it as an adult. Our dog was extremely fussy and would only eat dog biscuits and cooked liver. If you gave her dog food it would just rot in the bowl and she would starve!  She lived to 18 though!  She was always convinced that what you were eating was better than her food, but very protective of her biscuits![/QUOTE
> Doggies should be fuss. As you know Susie is a collie but even when rehomed at 7 kilos (she should be 20 kilos) she refused to eat any dog food apart from the "posh" Caesar which I tried as a last resort and she has eaten ever since. Susie usually thinks that all human food should be shared with her


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 30, 2014)

AJLang said:


> Although views have changed I was always taught that doggies shouldn't eat dark chocolate, but milk chocolate in moderation is ok. I did tell the vet that Susie had eaten chocolate mousse and he was finer about it. Our family doggy, also called Susie, used to have chocolate every night (she was spoilt) and lived to 14 and was a very happy doggy



Chocolate is highly poisonous to doggies as are grapes


----------



## AJLang (Mar 30, 2014)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Chocolate is highly poisonous to doggies as are grapes


Strange you should say that because our family doggy Susie ate grapes for several years although she always insisted that we peeled the skin for her. She was never poisoned


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 30, 2014)

http://www.wisegeek.org/which-foods-are-toxic-to-cats-and-dogs.htm#didyouknowout


----------



## Redkite (Mar 31, 2014)

Poor old Susie, hope she gets her appetite back for normal meaty food too.  I must say I also thought choccie was toxic to dogs and cats, but maybe there isn't much actual choc in a choc mousse?  When do her results come back?


----------



## AJLang (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Redkite
Susie's specialist vet phoned this morning and when I said about her eating chocolate mousse he laughed. He is happy that as she is drinking Watee and has been for her normal walk that she doesn't need to see anyone in the practice today.  The other test results will hopefully be back later in the week.  As she still isn't eating he is going to do another ultrasound tomorrow morning.  When I phoned the surgery to arrange the appointment the receptionist said that Susie must be a VIP because the specialist vet who phoned isn't meant to be working today and isn't meant to be doing consultations tomorrow.  She's getting five star treatment


----------



## Redkite (Mar 31, 2014)

Glad she's being well looked after, poor old thing.  How long has she been off her food?  Has she had IV glucose and fluids at the vet's then?  The reason I ask is that when my old cat Maisie started to decline in health (CKD in her case), she would have periodic episodes of being really unwell and eating nothing, and would be kept in at the vet's for fluids etc. and given appetite stimulants, then generally she would rally and be better again for a while.  But each time the lost weight would not go back on, and she ended up very thin and weak.  The "episodes" started to become more frequent, but of course I always kept in mind that she had recovered before and maybe could do again.  Sadly, there did come a time when it was obvious she couldn't go on like that - she was so weak that she wasn't making her litter tray in time, and wasn't able to groom herself etc. - it was a terrible decision to have to make but the kindest thing for her in the end.  I'm not trying to suggest that Susie is at "that stage", just sympathising really that I guess each time she is ill you probably have this at the back of your mind.  Our animals are one of the family, so it's heartbreaking when their health declines


----------



## AJLang (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Redkite thank you very much for sharing that about  Maisie.  It must have been so difficult for you. We've been prepared - well as prepared as you can be - to let Susie go since last Wednesday night but she is much better now than she was on Friday when the vet had to carry her but it seems now that part of the problem was a bad reaction to opiate painkillers they gave her and, apart from the not eating, Susie has been much better since those painkillers were stopped.  She's had IV fluids twice now to bring her calcium levels down but they haven't needed to give her any glucose.  She hasn't eaten since last Wednesday apart from some very small nibbles and she is still 2 kilos above her normal weight so I guess that is why they are not too worried.  The test results we are waiting for are to check for adrenal problems and cancer.


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 31, 2014)

I am so glad that Susie is getting the VIP treatment she deserves.  Things are so much more advanced now than they used to be and we are much better able to make informed decisions alongside the vets advice as to the way ahead.  I had a similar situation with our old cat Mr Harry.  Just like Redkite's cat, Maisie it was CKD and he'd been on meds for years. I think you know yourself when they have had enough, after years of devoted care you will know Susie better than anyone, Amanda, and will do, as you have always done the very best for her whatever that may be.  I am glad that the news has been more positive today and that Susie can have a day at home with no vets trips, do give her my love.  Mr Harry didn't eat much apart from digestive biscuits as his health deteriorated, the vet laughed about that too! xxx


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi AJ glad Susie is so much better than last week. It would be nice if she would eat but maybe the drugs she has been given also put you off food. I hope her results come through soon so at least you know what you may or maynot be facing. Hope you are ok as well big hugs to you and Susie {{AJ&Susie}}


----------



## AJLang (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you Flutterby and TinTin for your lovely messages.  The great news is that Susie has started eating again and even "stole" one of chews that we had tried getting hee to eat yesterday she is very bright eyed and bushy tailed and keeps enjoying going out in the garden Flutterby Mr Harry sounds like he had you well trained


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh that's brilliant!!  Fantastic!!  Good for her.  and yes, I am a pushover it seems!


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 31, 2014)

Thats so good, am so happy for you and Susie !! 

Oh and flutterby I thought Harry was a child not a dog ?, sorry probably offended you now, erm which is he ?


----------



## AJLang (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you Flutterby and TinTin x


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 31, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> Thats so good, am so happy for you and Susie !!
> 
> Oh and flutterby I thought Harry was a child not a dog ?, sorry probably offended you now, erm which is he ?



Oh dear TinTin, Mr Harry was our cat who sadly went to sleep a number of years ago.  Mr Sparkles is our present cat 

But - I know one of our members on here has a little boy called Harry so I wonder if that explains the confusion


----------



## Riri (Mar 31, 2014)

So happy for you and Susie. Poor little thing.


----------



## am64 (Apr 1, 2014)

Big hugs to you  xx


----------



## AJLang (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you Riri and Am. Susie has had another good day. She had a lovely walk this morning. During the day she has been enjoying the garden/ coming in for for treats, cuddles and stealing the settee. She has been happily eating although she has been asking for some of the food to be hand fed her appetite seems to be back to normal.  If it wasn't for the high calcium levels we wouldn't think that there was anything wrong with her.  We've been nervous today waiting for the results of the specialist blood tests but the vet hasn't received them yet.  We may know more tomorrow.


----------



## AJLang (Apr 9, 2014)

For those of you who like the Susie updates sorry that I haven't posted in a while. The good news is that Susie has had a great week loving her treats, cuddles and walks. To see her you really wouldn't think there was anything wrong with her. We went to a friend's house at the weekend and the two Schnausers, who normally bark at other dogs, decided that Susie was in charge The not so good news is that we found out last week that Susie has a tumour in her parathyroid gland - they are also concerned about a shadow that an x-ray has shown above her heart. They will do a CT scan on Friday to check that the shadow is nothing to worry about and will then remove the benign tumour. For a few days Susie will be looked after by the vets because there is a risk of hypo calcium which can have the same effect as a very bad hypoglycaemic attack, provided she gets through that the prognosis is very good.  In the meantime Susie is very bright and alert, making friends with new doggies on her walk, persuading us to give her her favourite treats, stealing our places on the settee and looking very pleased with herself


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm glad to hear Susie is enjoying life and hope the op goes well for her.


----------



## AJLang (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you Alison  x


----------



## Redkite (Apr 9, 2014)

Sounds like really good news . Hope the op goes smoothly.


----------



## AJLang (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Redkite


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2014)

I hope the operation goes well and Susie is soon back, mistress of her castle


----------



## AJLang (Apr 9, 2014)

Thankyou Northerner. Susie id definitely in charge and reigning over us


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi AJ hope Susie recovers well from her operation, thinking of her and you as well {{Hugs}}


----------



## AJLang (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you TinTin


----------



## am64 (Apr 9, 2014)

Awww good luck susie xxx hugs amanda she'll soon be home x


----------



## Pete H (Apr 10, 2014)

AJLang said:


> For those of you who like the Susie updates sorry that I haven't posted in a while. The good news is that Susie has had a great week loving her treats, cuddles and walks. To see her you really wouldn't think there was anything wrong with her. We went to a friend's house at the weekend and the two Schnausers, who normally bark at other dogs, decided that Susie was in charge The not so good news is that we found out last week that Susie has a tumour in her parathyroid gland - they are also concerned about a shadow that an x-ray has shown above her heart. They will do a CT scan on Friday to check that the shadow is nothing to worry about and will then remove the benign tumour. For a few days Susie will be looked after by the vets because there is a risk of hypo calcium which can have the same effect as a very bad hypoglycaemic attack, provided she gets through that the prognosis is very good.  In the meantime Susie is very bright and alert, making friends with new doggies on her walk, persuading us to give her her favourite treats, stealing our places on the settee and looking very pleased with herself


AJ hope all goes well..


----------



## AJLang (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you Am and Pete - Susie went on walk today and started flirting with other dogs  It will seem so strange taking her for the operation tomorrow when she looks so well - I'm just glad that we've had a range of tests to confirm that it is necessary because otherwise I would be wondering if we were doing the right thing.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Apr 10, 2014)

Susie sounds really happy at the moment, I thought op was today but hope it all goes well tom. You can have a lovely day with her and then put her into the capable hands of the vet and hopefully get her through this. {{hugs}}


----------



## AJLang (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you TinTin


----------



## KateR (Apr 10, 2014)

Good luck Susie. I'll be thinking of you both. x


----------



## AJLang (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you Kate.  I'm just going to post a Susie update  x


----------

